# Timing Contractions & When To Leave For The Hospital



## Wobbles

So my waters went with Moo first and the rest was monitored in the hospital and I know that doesn't always happen ;) So I have questions :lolly:

How far apart should your contractions be
How long should those contractions last
and do they have to be _very _painful

...before you ring the labour ward?


----------



## Pyrrhic

I didn't go into labour on my own, but wanted to wish you luck hun! :dust:

I was told contractions every 5 mins, lasting 30 sec or more or the pain was too great to stay at home.


----------



## Wobbles

I've not had a baby before :blush: I stole Caitlin LMAO


----------



## Tilly

I was told to wait until contractions were 3-4 minutes apart and getting unbearable. I managed to get to about 5 minutes apart and got scared. I think when you feel like you would like to be monitored/in a hospital, it's time to get a move on! As for timing them, there is a website somewhere that times them or you just time when one ends to the next starting and keep a list.

:)


----------



## Vickie

Umm I was told to go in when they were unbearable (waters went first too but they sent me home the first time I went in--was only 1.5 centimeters dilated :grr:) or 3-4 minutes apart. I went in when they were unbearable, I'm a wimp and it hurt


----------



## tasha41

My doctor told me I'm to stay at home and call her if:

- my water breaks
- I bleed like a period
- or my contractions are 5 minutes apart lasting 1 minute.

Is it just me, or does that sound like I have to stay home a longgggggg time potentially? :dohh:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh i got all excited when i saw this thread. Is something happening?! x


----------



## Tam

5 mins apart or unbearable! x


----------



## princess_bump

i was told the 3-1-1 rule - lasting for more than one hour, contraction a min and 3 mim's apart! though i think it was my bloody hospital being horrible! i would say when its unbearable, but to ring the labour ward when you believe its starting just to let them no, you don't actually have to leave then :) lots of luck wobbles :) x


----------



## Sarah88

I went into hospital once my contractions were 5mins apart and lasting for about a minute. By that time they were painful.


----------



## porkpie1981

im wondering all this also incase i go into labour b4 my c section


----------



## jax

I was told 3 minutes apart and regular. I used this https://www.contractionmaster.com/ to time them as looking at the clock was killing me!!! My waters broke at 4 minutes apart so I went in then. I remember ringing the labour ward at 5 minutes apart and they told me to stay put as I sounded too calm - shock more like!!!


----------



## katycam

Thanks for asking this question, i was wondering too ! :)


----------



## katieandbump

The midwifes have told me your looking out for stronger, longer, faster. And to go to hospital when your having 3 in 10 mins lasting about a min long. xx


----------



## danapeter36

I have a long drive to the hospital so I have been told to go in as soon as I want xxx


----------



## Linzi

I heard when you're getting one that lasts for a minute every 5 mins for an hour then you should go in.

I think thats rubbish IMO lol My waters went first too but I can't imagine that many people have that good timing?

I went when I couldn't bare mine anymore and when I got there the lady said they were very weak (bollocks) but still gave me drugs anyway.

Id say go in when you're ready hun

xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

i was told if you are full term either wen your waters go or wen contractions are 5 mins apart..

if before term either wen waters go or contraction regular but futher apart...


----------



## sparkswillfly

I was told by my midwife that I had to have 3 contractions every 10 mins last more than 40 seconds before calling/going in. 

Well... on the friday night I had this all night and the birth centre said they had to be so painful you were screaming your head off... every 2 mins and lasting more than a min!

I went in sat morning because I couldnt take anymore and I was barely 1cm after 12 hours of constant contractions. I went in a further 3 times before they admitted me and was having regular contractions for 3 days!

Because its your second its meant to be much quicker so I would say you need to call once they are every 3 mins lasting 40 seconds to a min for about an hour.


----------

